# Progreso vs. Telchac Puerto



## Bruce and Russ

Howdy! 

We are trying to make as informed a buying decision as possible, so I am hoping on gaining some insights and wisdom from you folks.

My partner and I are traveling to the Merida area November 1-7 to look at two properties with the goal of creating a bed-and-breakfast with private owner's quarters for us. We're looking at a 9-bedroom w/9-ensuite baths in Telchac close to the beach that needs substantial updates, renovations, fix-ups, and cosmetics ... not to mention a pool! Nevertheless, the size and price are quite right.

The other is a 5-BR, 5-BA "mansion" in Progreso that costs somewhat more, but already has much of the structural work done. It only needs some minor cosmetics and already has a lovely pool fed by its own well water. The price is somewhat higher than Telchac, but not much. And, factoring in the investment needed to bring the Telchac place up to our expectations, Telchac would probably cost more ... although it would have more guest rooms to rent (or "let," as our Brit friends would say) and about 500-sq-ft of additional space.

My question is this: If you or your Canadian/American friends were considering a b&b in the Yucatan, would you prefer the quieter, more tranquil and more typically Mexican Telchac (which still has relatively easy access to Progreso and Merida) ... or would you go for the larger "city" of Progreso with all it has to offer in terms of restaurants, night life, markets, etc.????

Any and all perspectives will be gratefully appreciated!

Mil gracias,

~Bruce and Russ


----------



## RVGRINGO

We might consider that area, but only in the three winter months. The rest of the year; Ugh!! The other problem is that it is so remote from 'the rest of the world'. The Pacific coast is an easy drive from Mexico's major population centers and, therefore, has more access by either road or air for Mexicans, Americans or Canadians.
Be very careful that your dream doesn't leave you running in separate directions, half crazy and broke.
What % occupancy can you expect in a 90 day season? Are you really willing to live there all year; the summers can be dead quiet and very hot and humid. Beaches are nice to visit, but living on or near one can wear out quickly.
Proceed with caution and do a lot of reaearch; a real market study, not just opinions and gut feelings.

My opinion and gut feeling.


----------



## conklinwh

We have a number of friends that run boutique hotels/B&Bs in 3-9 room range in our small town, about 3000 people.

They all say that guest mix has significantly shifted toward Mexican from expat and now 80-90% Mexican. Good news is that occupancy is also up.

The vast majority come from areas within driving distance. In our case San Luis Potosi 1hr+, Queretaro about 45min-1hr, and Mexico City at about 3.5hrs are the primary sources of guests. 

In your case Merida is obvious source but not sure where else.

Now we are a national historical site and Pueblo Magico and the average stay is 1-3 nights.
You are at the beach that could be a very different model as people and especially families could well spend say a week in the colder months, Semana Santa(holy week) and summer vacation.

However, feedback that I get is that the typical middle class Mexican family is looking to spend no more that $450pesos(about $35US) per night.

Sorry for jumping around, but if we went to the beach, would be in colder months and probably 3-5 nights but we would never drive all the way to the Yucatan given that a number of Pacific areas so much closer. I think this probably also true for most expats living in the bajio area. Unfortunately, most expats living in the Yucatan, other than Merida, probably are already close to the beach. The closest "central" towns are in Chiapas and Campeche area much closer.

Given at least my cursory view, I'd really spend some time researching potential clientele in terms of sources, length of stay, distribution throughout the year and price model before jumping in.


----------



## Bruce and Russ

fballote said:


> Hello Bruce and Russ!
> 
> I would recommend to go ahead with the Telchac property but you should really involve someone who can give you a hand with the work you have to put into the construction also get someone to give you an "avaluo" (estimated value) to see if the property you are buying is worth what you are paying for it...
> 
> Here in Mexico "albañiles" (construction workers) are difficult persons to deal with. And you have to have an eye there to have them do what you want them to do. I know a guy who onws a b&b down in Chuburna Puerto and he also has a lot of Mexican clients and lives there in the b&b and he is doing well.
> 
> Progreso is a fishermans village and I don´t think you would get the customers you are expecting there, everything is moving over to Uaymitun and Telchac and the beaches are better there.
> 
> If you would like more hints don´t hesitate to contact me..
> 
> fballote @ gmail . com


Muchas gracias, fballote!

There's a lot of sense and wisdom in what you say.

In addition to what you've mentioned, we project income potential in Telchac (vs. Progreso or any other larger city) from: (1) The bed & breakfast business--renting rooms with and without aircon; (2) preparing weekly, sit-down dinners by an excellent chef ... meals/food that cannot be gotten elsewhere ... making our Telchac place a "destination" for about a dozen or so people every week; (3) serving European and American-style breakfasts (a la carte) to locals and those Meridianos staying in their summer houses at the reasonable price of just 60 pesos pp; (4) incorporating a small gym to the facility, charging non-"guests" 60 pesos or so for a workout; (5) renting bicycles to those who'd like to trek along the beach and around town; (6) having a gift shop featuring arts and crafts from locals on an exclusive basis; (7) giving cooking lessons from time to time; (8) maintaining the existing Internet cafe with snacks for purchase ... the only place in the area with wifi Internet access; (9) hosting special events -- pay-per-view -- on a large screen TV; (10) hosting tours for guests to local points of interest using our comfortable minivan equipped with aircon; and (11) offering airport pick up and drop off service for a fee to those staying fewer than three nights.

Any other ideas? Your input will be more than welcome!

Thanks, again.

~Bruce & Russ

P.S. I am fluent in Spanish and intend to be on-site dealing with the albaniles and all workers once we begin to renovate and improve the property.


----------



## mickisue1

Please be careful.

The poster "fballote" has exactly one post here, and you have no idea whether s/he is legitimate or not. An offer for information via email, vs here in the forum, from an unknown entity, is always occasion for the antennae to come up.

My biggest concern would not be the potential renters in Beach Town A VS Beach Town B, but whether one or both of you will find that living there year round is intolerable, and being stuck with a large home that is difficult to sell.


----------



## Bruce and Russ

A lo mejor, nos hara falta un buen abogado (o, mejor dicho, un abogado bueno!) 

At the moment -- after counting our pesos, pesetas, Euros, and dollars -- we are more inclined to purchase the Big Blue Beachhouse in Progreso ... for a variety of reasons.

Here is a link to the property and its description:
Special Offer!! The Big Blue Beachhouse, Progreso!
and the same property as listed by another real estate agent:
Contact Ramona | Flamingo Coast Real Estate

Although I presume that, like Spain, most of the "legal" work on the purchase of a property in Mexico will be handled by a Notario, I would like to have an attorney to consult with to ensure our best interests.

More importantly, if we decide to purchase a property in Mexico ... maybe even next week ... we very definitely would want an attorney to help us to apply for and gain Mexican residency status. We will be moving to Mexico "for good," and plan to stay there ... so we are leaning towards an FM2 rather than FM3 visa, although our relocation from the USA > Mexico wouldn't occur until October 2013.

/SNIP/

Muchas gracias ... mucho gusto conocerte ... y tengo ganas de recibir tus noticias.

Hasta entonces, recibes unos saludos amistosos desde los EE.UU. y de,

~Bruce y Russ


----------



## Isla Verde

Bruce and Russ said:


> A lo mejor, nos hara falta un buen abogado (o, mejor dicho, un abogado bueno!)
> 
> Although I presume that, like Spain, most of the "legal" work on the purchase of a property in Mexico will be handled by a Notario, I would like to have an attorney to consult with to ensure our best interests.


FYI, in Mexico, at least, a _notario_ is an attorney, one with specialized training in such matters as the purchase of real estate.


----------



## Bruce and Russ

Gracias, Isla Verde.

One of the exciting things about life -- in addition to meeting fabulous people -- is learning new things almost daily. I appreciate that information. Good to know. Especially as we contemplate the purchase of property in Mexico.

To the best of my knowledge (I will check on it, for sure!), in Spain a notario isn't necessarily an attorney.


----------



## Isla Verde

Bruce and Russ said:


> Gracias, Isla Verde.
> 
> One of the exciting things about life -- in addition to meeting fabulous people -- is learning new things almost daily. I appreciate that information. Good to know. Especially as we contemplate the purchase of property in Mexico.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge (I will check on it, for sure!), in Spain a notario isn't necessarily an attorney.


You're welcome. Learning new things keeps life interesting and aging brains from turning to mush, so I've read  .


----------



## Bruce and Russ

*Mindless Mush*

Maybe I should replace all my minerals, vitamins, and supplements with a healthy daily dose of the ExpatForum? :clap2:


----------



## Isla Verde

Bruce and Russ said:


> Maybe I should replace all my minerals, vitamins, and supplements with a healthy daily dose of the ExpatForum? :clap2:


My brain is aging, hopefully more slowly than the rest of my body, but I keep things in check by taking one really good multi-vitamin a day plus several doses of the ExpatForum.


----------



## exclusiva

*pProgreso vs. Telchac Puerto*

Hola:
I have been checking out this forum for some time, and although this is also my first post, please don't discount it or assume it is of questionable value simply because this is the first time I chose to comment on a thread.
We have owned a place about mid-way between Progreso and Telchac Puerto for almost eight years. So we know both areas pretty well and as such, I feel I have something of value to add to this discussion. 
So, here are my thoughts . . .
First, whomever said there is no business there in the summer months has clearly never visted this particular area.
In fact, the winter months when the snowbirds flood in, is surprisingly the quiet, low season in the beach areas.
Come summer, things really heat up. The summer is NUTS in the beach communities, when tens - actually more like hundreds - of thousands Meridanos flock to the beach for a break from the steaming hot city.
To say the area is remote from large Mexican cities is simply hogwash. Merida, a city of almost 1 million, is just 35 km from the Gulf beaches and Progreso. The beach communities vary from very upscale areas with wealthy owners from Mexico City and elsewhere, to modest backlot, one room cottages. 
In the summer months, the beach areas from Chuburna to San Crisanto are simply crawling with people from Merida, many of whom spend the entire summer months out there at their own beach houses, rentals, or their friend's or family's places.
So your summer months could be your busiest, assuming your rates are in the $350-$400 P-a-day range (affordable for locals) AND --- please note this --- this is your target market (families of five or six all occupying one room for a week or two).
So there are two separate and distinct markets in this area (unlike other beach communities in the tropics). 1: The winter snowbirds. 2: The summer-time vacationers.
We rent our oceanfront home in the summer (we occupy it during the winter) and we get twice as much rent in the summer as we would charge in the winter. 
However, this is for a three-bedroom home and it is rented by one family who stay there for the whole summer (unlike what you are envisioning). So a somewhat different target market than yours.
I know this post is a little disorganized and all over the place, but that speaks to the complexity of your business model and what you plan on doing.
Therefore, I would seriously talk to your real estate agent, long time local business people and others in the hospitality field about whether the type of business you are planning fits in with the properties you are looking at and what is he best way to go forward on your dream.
An American or Canadian-style B&B really may not work in this particular beach market. You may actually need large, studio-apartment style rooms with an en-suite and small kitchenette, rather than simply a bedroom with ensuite.
There are several businesses of this type in Chelem and Progreso and they do very well in both the winter -- with snowbirds -- and in the summer --- with Mexicans from Merida . Google Sandcastle Inn (which calls itself a B&B, but which has fully equpped rooms such as suggested above) or Casa Rosa. These properties seem to do very well, but keep in mind, they are beachfront properties.
My personal opinion is that you will do better business and get better prices if you run a vacation rental business with small apartments in Progreso because it is closer to Merida and you can walk to shopping and the beach. You will also get better money if your property is oceanfront, especially in the winter when most snowbirds want to be on the beach. Monthly rentals in modest two-bedroom cottages can still be found for $300 US-a-week or $800 a-month-in Chelem, so understand that may be your competition.
Most snowbirds who head down there do so for at least one week unless they are just passing through and your rates would have to be competitive.
I guess the key issue is to identify your potential customer - both in the winter and in the fall - and tailor your business to accomodate that market.
Anyway, best of luck in your choice.
By the way, is the place you are looking at in Telchac currently owned by a Canadian right on the highway across the road from another hotel?
Also one of the things to keep in mind when deciding whether to set up a B&B in either sleepy Telchac or busy Progreso is whether your guests will need a car to get around.


----------



## abscissa

Bruce and Russ said:


> Muchas gracias, fballote!
> 
> There's a lot of sense and wisdom in what you say.
> 
> In addition to what you've mentioned, we project income potential in Telchac (vs. Progreso or any other larger city) from: (1) The bed & breakfast business--renting rooms with and without aircon; (2) preparing weekly, sit-down dinners by an excellent chef ... meals/food that cannot be gotten elsewhere ... making our Telchac place a "destination" for about a dozen or so people every week; (3) serving European and American-style breakfasts (a la carte) to locals and those Meridianos staying in their summer houses at the reasonable price of just 60 pesos pp; (4) incorporating a small gym to the facility, charging non-"guests" 60 pesos or so for a workout; (5) renting bicycles to those who'd like to trek along the beach and around town; (6) having a gift shop featuring arts and crafts from locals on an exclusive basis; (7) giving cooking lessons from time to time; (8) maintaining the existing Internet cafe with snacks for purchase ... the only place in the area with wifi Internet access; (9) hosting special events -- pay-per-view -- on a large screen TV; (10) hosting tours for guests to local points of interest using our comfortable minivan equipped with aircon; and (11) offering airport pick up and drop off service for a fee to those staying fewer than three nights.
> 
> Any other ideas? Your input will be more than welcome!
> 
> Thanks, again.
> 
> ~Bruce & Russ
> 
> P.S. I am fluent in Spanish and intend to be on-site dealing with the albaniles and all workers once we begin to renovate and improve the property.



Hi Bruce & Russ 

I live down the road in next town (San Crisanto) so I think I know the hotel you are looking at .. It has been for sale for a few years and the owner (can't remember her name) has had some health issues, so there maybe some room to negotiate on price, she wants out.

I think what "fballote" said is a fair assessment of the area. Lot of Mexicians from Merida vactation in the area and there is lot of construction going on in and around Telchac. 

As far as other vacationers ... that would be something that you would have to build up, like Casa Rosa in Chelem, catering to the european tourists. The owner had quite a few regular vactioners (from Canada) in the winter months before she got sick and she couldn't keep up with the work. There are quite a few expats in the Telchac area and are always looking for a good meal, so that would be something to keep in mind also.

If you need a good real estate lawyer PM me and I'll send you his contact info.

There are good contractor around the area but you would be best to get you boots on the ground and talk to some expat in Telchac which contractors are good.


----------



## Bruce and Russ

exclusiva said:


> Hola:
> I have been checking out this forum for some time, and although this is also my first post, please don't discount it or assume it is of questionable value simply because this is the first time I chose to comment on a thread.
> We have owned a place about mid-way between Progreso and Telchac Puerto for almost eight years. So we know both areas pretty well and as such, I feel I have something of value to add to this discussion.
> So, here are my thoughts . . .
> First, whomever said there is no business there in the summer months has clearly never visted this particular area.
> In fact, the winter months when the snowbirds flood in, is surprisingly the quiet, low season in the beach areas.
> Come summer, things really heat up. The summer is NUTS in the beach communities, when tens - actually more like hundreds - of thousands Meridanos flock to the beach for a break from the steaming hot city.
> To say the area is remote from large Mexican cities is simply hogwash. Merida, a city of almost 1 million, is just 35 km from the Gulf beaches and Progreso. The beach communities vary from very upscale areas with wealthy owners from Mexico City and elsewhere, to modest backlot, one room cottages.
> In the summer months, the beach areas from Chuburna to San Crisanto are simply crawling with people from Merida, many of whom spend the entire summer months out there at their own beach houses, rentals, or their friend's or family's places.
> So your summer months could be your busiest, assuming your rates are in the $350-$400 P-a-day range (affordable for locals) AND --- please note this --- this is your target market (families of five or six all occupying one room for a week or two).
> So there are two separate and distinct markets in this area (unlike other beach communities in the tropics). 1: The winter snowbirds. 2: The summer-time vacationers.
> We rent our oceanfront home in the summer (we occupy it during the winter) and we get twice as much rent in the summer as we would charge in the winter.
> However, this is for a three-bedroom home and it is rented by one family who stay there for the whole summer (unlike what you are envisioning). So a somewhat different target market than yours.
> I know this post is a little disorganized and all over the place, but that speaks to the complexity of your business model and what you plan on doing.
> Therefore, I would seriously talk to your real estate agent, long time local business people and others in the hospitality field about whether the type of business you are planning fits in with the properties you are looking at and what is he best way to go forward on your dream.
> An American or Canadian-style B&B really may not work in this particular beach market. You may actually need large, studio-apartment style rooms with an en-suite and small kitchenette, rather than simply a bedroom with ensuite.
> There are several businesses of this type in Chelem and Progreso and they do very well in both the winter -- with snowbirds -- and in the summer --- with Mexicans from Merida . Google Sandcastle Inn (which calls itself a B&B, but which has fully equpped rooms such as suggested above) or Casa Rosa. These properties seem to do very well, but keep in mind, they are beachfront properties.
> My personal opinion is that you will do better business and get better prices if you run a vacation rental business with small apartments in Progreso because it is closer to Merida and you can walk to shopping and the beach. You will also get better money if your property is oceanfront, especially in the winter when most snowbirds want to be on the beach. Monthly rentals in modest two-bedroom cottages can still be found for $300 US-a-week or $800 a-month-in Chelem, so understand that may be your competition.
> Most snowbirds who head down there do so for at least one week unless they are just passing through and your rates would have to be competitive.
> I guess the key issue is to identify your potential customer - both in the winter and in the fall - and tailor your business to accomodate that market.
> Anyway, best of luck in your choice.
> By the way, is the place you are looking at in Telchac currently owned by a Canadian right on the highway across the road from another hotel?
> Also one of the things to keep in mind when deciding whether to set up a B&B in either sleepy Telchac or busy Progreso is whether your guests will need a car to get around.


Thanks for your excellent input and thoughts!

Yes, the place we've been considering in Telchac Puerto is Mary's Hotel also known as Libros y Suenos. But we're more inclined to purchase a large, 5 Bedroom + 5 Bath residence in Progreso for many of the reasons you mention.

As for our business model and plan, we are able to afford our retirement after paying cash for this property ... without a single guest. But we know many, many people from around the world -- Europeans from Great Britain & Spain, as well as Americans from Florida, Wisconsin, and the East Coast of the USA -- who would be thrilled to come and support us. Our intent is to have three rooms with ensuites available for bed and breakfast rental. My partner is an excellent cook who works for the American Culinary Federation. So, in addition to the breakfasts served to our bed-and-breakfast guests, we intend to begin a once-weekly sit-down dinner service limited by invitation to no more than 12-14 people each week. Between our marketing expertise and word of mouth, we believe that it won't take long before the "buzz" creates a reservation list for our weekly dinners well in advance. Among other income-generating ideas are the rental of bicycles; pick up and drop off at the Merida airport for stays of under three days; laundry service; and special events: i.e., charging to view special programs on our large screen TV. Because of the lovely heart-shaped pool enclosed on the grounds of the property we are considering, we believe we can attract many people -- especially gays and lesbians -- who would like to have a marriage or commitment ceremony in a setting such as this.

Again, your input is most valuable and your experience truly helpful to us in planning the steps we'll be taking. PLEASE, don't hesitate to respond with additional ideas and other thoughts. We truly appreciate them.

Mil gracias y saludos amables de,

~Bruce and Russ


----------



## exclusiva

*Progreso vs Telchac Puerto*

Ahhh. Okay.
Now I get what you are trying to do. For some reason, I thought you were planning a one-size-fits-all type of inn / B&B. 
Now I see you have a very specific, upscale target market. Your plan sounds perfect for that demographic. 
With a small scale operation such as you are proposing and all your ready-made contacts, I'm sure you can make a go of it.
The once-a-week dinner idea would work too, as long as you have the (cooking) chops (pun intended). There are already enough bad restaurants in the area (grin), although I imagine the slow-food, gracious, salon-type atmosphere you are envisioning will be a real draw.
For a variety of reasons, many of which you have already stated, I agree that the Progreso location would work best for your purposes (I know the other hotel you mentioned).
However, just wondering why -- other than your budget -- you seem to have closed the door on an oceanfront location? And why did you stroke Merida off your location list in favour of the beach?
Best of luck and count us in for one of your meals once you get up and running. If there is anything I can help you with, just shout (not sure if there are PM's on this site).
By the way, if you haven't found it yet, there is another local forum specializing in the Progreso coast area and Merida called YoListo. I'm sure the members there could be of huge help to you.


----------



## mickisue1

If you are dead set on buying before you live there a bit, please remember that prices through English speaking agents are inflated beyond belief.

As you have been advised by several others with much more first hand knowledge than I have, it really would be better to plan an extended stay in a rental property, decide first where YOU want to live, and then to find a suitable place for your business, if that's your goal.

During that extended stay, you can get a much better picture of what will work from a business standpoint, as well as what the actual values are for real estate in the places you are considering.


----------



## Bruce and Russ

exclusiva said:


> Ahhh. Okay.
> Now I get what you are trying to do. For some reason, I thought you were planning a one-size-fits-all type of inn / B&B.
> Now I see you have a very specific, upscale target market. Your plan sounds perfect for that demographic.
> With a small scale operation such as you are proposing and all your ready-made contacts, I'm sure you can make a go of it.
> The once-a-week dinner idea would work too, as long as you have the (cooking) chops (pun intended). There are already enough bad restaurants in the area (grin), although I imagine the slow-food, gracious, salon-type atmosphere you are envisioning will be a real draw.
> For a variety of reasons, many of which you have already stated, I agree that the Progreso location would work best for your purposes (I know the other hotel you mentioned).
> However, just wondering why -- other than your budget -- you seem to have closed the door on an oceanfront location? And why did you stroke Merida off your location list in favour of the beach?
> Best of luck and count us in for one of your meals once you get up and running. If there is anything I can help you with, just shout (not sure if there are PM's on this site).
> By the way, if you haven't found it yet, there is another local forum specializing in the Progreso coast area and Merida called YoListo. I'm sure the members there could be of huge help to you.


You hit the biggest prompt word right on directly: our BUDGET. We are driven to make decisions that best fit within our budget. Much as we might have preferred an oceanfront location, being a mere two blocks from the ocean seems close enough to us, amigo. We had lived right on the oceanfront elsewhere ... and that brought with it additional maintenance problems of its own!

Merida is a lovely city but most Meridanos seek to escape its heat and bugs, especially during the summer. They, too, head for the beaches. There are nearly a dozen bed & breakfasts already located in Merida ... but not a single one in Progreso. That obviously factors into our marketing plan. Being so close to the beach with the proximity of a large metropolis (Merida) and small fishing villages (Telchac Puerto, etc). seems to make Progreso the best possible choice from a marketing perspective.

Thanks for all your advice. We signed up for Yolisto, as well as Vivastreet. One never knows where the next source of inspiration, wisdom, or a needed purchase may come from ... so we're keeping our options and eyes open!

Please feel free to email me directly: [email protected] ... or [email protected].

We look forward to breaking bread together with you!

~Bruce


----------



## Bruce and Russ

mickisue1 said:


> If you are dead set on buying before you live there a bit, please remember that prices through English speaking agents are inflated beyond belief.
> 
> As you have been advised by several others with much more first hand knowledge than I have, it really would be better to plan an extended stay in a rental property, decide first where YOU want to live, and then to find a suitable place for your business, if that's your goal.
> 
> During that extended stay, you can get a much better picture of what will work from a business standpoint, as well as what the actual values are for real estate in the places you are considering.


Gracias, mickisue, for your words of wisdom!

Truer words may never have been spoken ...

Having picked up and moved lock, stock, and barrel around the USA -- from New York to Washington, DC, to the Shenandoah Valley of Virginia, to Wisconsin, Florida, and then back to Virginia (with several stops in between at our "vacation bolt" in southern Spain), we're aware of the risks that come with jumping into something too quickly.

I guess your words "dead set" are the ones that hit me closest between our eyes. At this point of my life (I'm 63), I have one more "adventure" ahead of me. The rest is behind. Either we do something soon or we won't do it at all. Having collected lots of "stuff" over the years -- furniture, furnishings, knick-knacks, artwork, dinnerware and flatware, clothing, you name it! -- there's something "liberating" about selling all but those few items (ok: maybe 100 boxes or so!) that truly have meaning and value to you ... and then starting off anew from a different perspective.

We are working with Mexican attorneys who are reviewing every decision we make and already have earned any fees they may charge by advising us to purchase any property by setting up a corporation which would then employ us. Much more effective for residency purposes and practical than going the Fideicomiso route.

I truly appreciate your consideration and concern for our welfare and for making the best possible decision. From where we stand, spending less than US $100,000 for a huge property in relatively excellent condition that enables us to retire in peace and safety while giving our bed-and-breakfast dream a real run for its money is either a folly or a wise investment.

Should worse come to worse, with our depleted and limited funds, we could always return to the USA (*shuddring because of the ongoing political ugliness*) and spend whatever our remaining years in an apartment ... aka an old folks home. :-(

But for now, I guess you could sign me,
~Don Quijote, continuing to tilt at windmills.

Thanks, again!


----------



## kriegski

I would choose Progreso. More to do there.


----------



## nellie.b811

Hi Bruce and Russ,

I'm in Telchac Puerto since 2011 trying to startup a business like that or something more type condominiums, but mi first idea was to own a type bed and breakfast following all my researching en Telchac, Progreso, Chixulub, I've choosed Telchac for the laid-back environment, and because I'm sure this environment is the most appropriated for my customers..

As I don't have so much money, the business do not go as well as I think, and the first reason is that I've got property that have a developement potential but no rooms to rent for now. So, finally I have to put everything for sale, but I want to continue business there..

I have plans, market study, know the market of construction from there, and eveything you could need to start your business there. For sure, better for you to build...I don't know where you are in your business'plan, but , for sure, I can help you. I've worked a lot to put all this informations, so I don't want to put everything in a forum, but if you're still interested by your project, feel free to send me a personal mail and will be happy to help you.

Hope we'll see you en Telchac!

Friendly, 

Nellie Bouchard


----------



## Hound Dog

Well, Telchac Puerto is only about 30 kilometers from Progreso but, as Nellie indicated, a lot more laid back and we like that whole stretch of coast from Celestun to Dzilam de Bravo where we visit every winter from our home in San Cristóbal de Las Casas in January or February when things get a bit chilly up there at 2,000 meters. Telchac is still a relatively short drive to Mérida and we like that. We´ll be heading for the coastal area this winter - probably in January - and would love to support Nellie or Bruce and Russ but barring that, we´ll be there anyway staying somewhere along that coast of which we are very fond. You guys all keep us up to date as to your progress between now and this winter and, if you have availability, we´ll join you in this lost coastal treasure unknown to so many. We read this forum almost every day so you can communicate with us here.

Good luck to you all and hope to see you this coming winter.


----------



## exclusiva

Bruce and Russ:
Did you ever end up buying something in the Telchac or Progreso areas for your B&B?


----------



## Hound Dog

Well, exclusiva, San Bruno looks like a place with some promise. Forget Progreso amd Telchac Puerto, tell us about your town which is relatively unknown. I really like the Yucatan Gulf which is, fortunately, somewhat undiscovered. Maybe I´d like that area as a place to escape the cold of San Cristóbal de Las Casas in the dead of winter. Fill me in.


----------



## exclusiva

San Bruno is about 10 km west of Telchac Puerto and about 26 km east of Progreso along Highway 27, also called the coast road. There is no village, it is just a stretch of houses and unbuilt lots, most of them on the Gulf side. A very nice, quiet spot, with homes ranging from relatively modest (ours), up to hotel-sized uber mansions (most owned by wealthy Mexicans, many from nearby Merida, or DF).


----------



## abscissa

also Hound Dog ... east of Telchac is San Crisanto and Santa Clara which are nice small fish villages with not to many expats in them, beautiful beaches and nice and quiet. 

We have friends in San Bruno and I find it very sterile (houses lined up on the Hwy) compared to our place in San Crisanto where there is a sense of community. Our friends know more people in SC than in their own area.

You can still buy a beach front house (new, built to american standards) for under 200K on the Gulf in our area ..


----------



## exclusiva

We know some very nice people in San Crisanto, too. 
As Abscissa says, it really is a nice village. In fact, I think it's much nicer, prettier and appealing than Telchac. It has a real tropical beach look and vibe. Lots of palms - many of the areas palm tree nurseries are located there - whereas about a half hour up the coast in San Bruno, the yellowing off disease hit about 20 years ago and wiped out all the palms, which are being slowly replaced as the area is getting built out. To some, the tree shortage may give San Bruno a somewhat "sterile" look, but we know how fast trees grow in the tropics, so that will soon change. A distinct upside to San Bruno and most of the places along that stretch are its deep beaches, which means they are not as prone to erosion. San Bruno is outside of any town, but that means it is also clean and quiet for those who like that (us). All upsides for us, personally.
While San Crisanto is without doubt charming, a downside for some might be that it is quite a distance from Merida. But as the road is widened and improved, that will be less of a factor. And of course, the farther you get from Merida, the cheaper the land gets. The last time I looked, you can still get 10 m wide oceanfront lots in Santa Clara, about a 20 minute drive from San Crisanto, for less than 40 grand, while in Uyamitun just outside Progreso, a lot the same size would cost $275,000 or thereabouts.
But go a little farther out like Abscissa says, and you can get a new, well-built beach house for less than 200 grand.


----------

